# Cleo and meco



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I think anyways thats who are in these pics.

I was out to pams today bringing out some natural branchs for charlie and and bugs pam needed. Got a few shots of My babies parents but not many because charlie (pams b&g) was being really bad. He was biting at pam, me, my sister and her tiels. But here are that somewhat ok shots i got. 


Both parents










Cleo










and meco ( i think)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're a gorgeous pair!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats great you get to see the parents there a cute looking couple


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow what a stunning pair, beautiful


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks all. I love the couple myself.


----------

